# What does turmeric taste like?



## JustJoel (Mar 22, 2018)

Does turmeric have a definitive taste, or is it used mostly for coloring? I’ve used turmeric many times, because it was listed in the recipe, but when I make the same recipe without turmeric, I don’t really notice any substantial difference in the taste, although the lovely color is missing. Could this be because I’m using turmeric from the grocery store spice shelf? I’ve read many articles on the health benefits of turmeric, and they seem to be considerable, and a good reason to add it to foods, but what does it _taste_ like?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Mix it in something like butter and have on plain pasta.  Or in a little milk - just a couple of mouthfuls.  

a word of warning - pure turmeric 'extract' if you will, available in health food stores, is taken by a lot of people along with a gazillion other beneficial herbs, etc. 

READ THE LABELS​
I didn't, 
ghastly stomach shooting pains ensued.  took me 3 days to realize what was causing them. Thankfully there was immediate relief when I stopped. 
Label reads *Not* to be Taken By Persons With Stomach Issues!
So I just use it in cooking.  I try to include it in 1 or 2 dishes a week for whatever benefits are there - and I like the dishes.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 22, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Mix it in something like butter and have on plain pasta.  Or in a little milk - just a couple of mouthfuls.
> 
> a word of warning - pure turmeric 'extract' if you will, available in health food stores, is taken by a lot of people along with a gazillion other beneficial herbs, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions and the warning! You didn’t mention what it tastes like, though, or what it’s flavor profile is. Is it spicy? Is it like curry? Is it salty or earthy or bursting with umami?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 22, 2018)

Its earthy but not very overtly flavorful, IMO.

Obviously fresh ground spices are more vibrant than stale ones, so it could be your supermarket brand.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2018)

Joel, I think it tastes slightly metallic. It's something I use very sparingly, and only for the color.


----------



## blissful (Mar 22, 2018)

I have an aunt that takes some turmeric every day for nutrition. I made up a strong turmeric drink, it tastes earthy, not spicy, and I had bathroom issues for a week. I don't generally have a sensitive stomach but this was something to be careful of for sure.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 22, 2018)

Small amounts has a very subtle flavor which can and is easily overpowered and hidden by other flavors.  It by itself, especially in larger amounts, could have a bitterness to it.  
Definitely works as a coloring agent.  Small amount goes a long way ( and can stain things too , so be careful).


----------



## caseydog (Mar 22, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Its earthy but not very overtly flavorful, IMO.
> 
> Obviously fresh ground spices are more vibrant than stale ones, so it could be your supermarket brand.



Yeah, it is certainly earthy, but so is dirt. Both add about the same amount of flavor to food, IMO. 

I bought some for a recipe, and don't plan to buy any more. It just doesn't seem to add much to the party. 

CD


----------



## blissful (Mar 22, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Yeah, it is certainly earthy, but so is dirt. Both add about the same amount of flavor to food, IMO.
> 
> I bought some for a recipe, and don't plan to buy any more. It just doesn't seem to add much to the party.
> 
> CD


Earthy, =beets, =turmeric

Did you know there was such thing as a turmeric party?
The Haldi Ceremony at a Hindu Wedding - The Big Fat Indian Wedding


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 22, 2018)

It is one dimensional, but works well with other spices...not so much on it's own..


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2018)

As mentioned above, I've only used it for coloring, and that's only been just a tiny bit in Spanish rice, just to add a little 'yellow'. My little jar of turmeric is probably long gone from whatever flavoring it had when I first bought it.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 22, 2018)

blissful said:


> Earthy, =beets, =turmeric
> 
> Did you know there was such thing as a turmeric party?
> The Haldi Ceremony at a Hindu Wedding - The Big Fat Indian Wedding



OoooKaaaay. That was something new and different.  

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 23, 2018)

Fresh turmeric   smells like Marigolds or  ruddles and taste like  ruddles petals.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 31, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Mix it in something like butter and have on plain pasta.  Or in a little milk - just a couple of mouthfuls.
> 
> a word of warning - pure turmeric 'extract' if you will, available in health food stores, is taken by a lot of people along with a gazillion other beneficial herbs, etc.
> 
> ...



I take turmeric curcumin, one capsule twice a day, at the recommendation of my NP.  She also recommended that I take red yeast rice (2 caps twice a day to help with cholesterol) and krill oil (350mg per day for cardiovascular halth).  All 3 are considered homeopathic dietary supplements.  As I see it, as long as there are no adverse reactions to them it can't hurt.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2018)

Okaaay! So, not a very strong flavor, not even a flavor enhancer. But it will definitely upset your little tummy if you are prone to such pain. It is used mostly for coloring rice yellow. 

I would rather us BTB for flavor than anything just for coloring. And BTB has a lot more uses than turmeric. Turmeric seems to be only good for one purpose. I have a package of food coloring gels. Just a tip of the coloring gel, and it serves a whole pot of food or frosting. It even has two reds. One is Christmas red and one regular red. 

I am so glad I never felt the need to add it to my spice shelf. If I want earthy, I will eat dirt.

Did I get it right?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I take turmeric curcumin, one capsule twice a day, at the recommendation of my NP.  She also recommended that I take red yeast rice (2 caps twice a day to help with cholesterol) and krill oil (350mg per day for cardiovascular halth).  All 3 are considered homeopathic dietary supplements.  As I see it, as long as there are no adverse reactions to them it can't hurt.


The adverse effect of homeopathic remedies is a hurtin' on your wallet, since they don't do anything at all. The entire philosophy it's based on is false. 

https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/homeopathy-embarrassing-to-integrative-medicine/

Note that this is not intended to try to change your mind. I'm posting this for people who are interested in understanding the claims.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 31, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> The adverse effect of homeopathic remedies is a hurtin' on your wallet, since they don't do anything at all. The entire philosophy it's based on is false.
> 
> https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/homeopathy-embarrassing-to-integrative-medicine/
> 
> Note that this is not intended to try to change your mind. I'm posting this for people who are interested in understanding the claims.



So you are saying that there is no science relating cardiovascular health to fish oil?  I have to disagree with that.  

And my cholesterol has gone down since I started taking the red yeast rice supplement.  That isn't mind over matter or placebo effect.  That is actual lab results.

I would also take that article with a few grains of salt, since he approaches the subject as a self avowed skeptic.  When you start with a closed mind, the results are a foregone conclusion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> So you are saying that there is no science relating cardiovascular health to fish oil?  I have to disagree with that.
> 
> And my cholesterol has gone down since I started taking the red yeast rice supplement.  That isn't mind over matter or placebo effect.  That is actual lab results.
> 
> I would also take that article with a few grains of salt, since he approaches the subject as a self avowed skeptic.  When you start with a closed mind, the results are a foregone conclusion.



What I meant is that homeopathy is not a reliable way to improve health (the definition seems to be changing, though). Pharmaceuticals are tested for both safety and effectiveness. Supplements are not tested for either, because they're not sold as drugs but as food. That's thanks to Congress which passed the DSHEA law in 1994 making dietary supplements a separate category. 

A skeptic is not one who is closed-minded. A skeptic does not take claims at face value. But he doesn't start with a foregone conclusion. 

You might be interested in this article about the red yeast rice: https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/red-yeast-rice-and-cholesterol/

Backed up here. It can interact negatively with a lot of other substances: https://www.webmd.com/cholesterol-management/red-yeast-rice

The problem with products like this is that the people who sell or recommend them, and usually the people who take them, believe that because they're "natural," they won't have any adverse effects. But they can.

I don't know if there is more recent research available, but according to this, krill oil, from a shrimp-like creature, is not the same as fish oil, which itself is controversial. Most experts say it's best to get specific nutrients from whole foods rather than individual supplements. https://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletter_article/is-krill-oil-better-for-the-heart-than-fish-oil


----------

